# Fake Security Software Steals $34 Million Monthly



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Like a corrupt night watchman, the software that promises to protect your system could be taking your money and making things worse."
http://www.bmighty.com/security/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=218900151&cid=nl_BMIGHTY_DAILY_H


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've personally seen these things on several computers brought to me for repair. Some of them are pretty difficult to get rid of.


----------



## Spandexer (Dec 1, 2004)

Baka Software? Baka could just be a name, but In Japanese Baka means Fool.


----------

